# Debunking Christianity



## panta dokimazete (Dec 29, 2006)

Anybody seen this?

http://debunkingchristianity.blogspot.com/

Particularly this?

http://debunkingchristianity.blogspot.com/2006/12/these-are-rules.html

Anybody interested in a "Debunking Atheism" blog team?



-JD


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 29, 2006)

I liked the idea so much, I went ahead and made a blog!


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Dec 29, 2006)

Loftus posts heavily at TheologyWeb.
Babinski is ubiqitious on the net, i've run up against him several times over the last 6 or 7 years.
i'm seeing more references to debunking, i read Loftus' 
From Minister to Honest Doubter: Why I Changed My Mind (Paperback) 
by John W. Loftus 

it looks like this is a rewrite:
Why I Rejected Christianity: A Former Apologist Explains (Paperback) 
by John W. Loftus 

both are what i'm calling "deconversion genre" along with:
Leaving The Fold: Testimonies Of Former Fundamentalists (Paperback) 
by Edward T. Babinski 

do your homework, don't resort to their level of name calling and nastiness (see the last exchange i had with Loftus at:
http://www.theologyweb.com/campus/showthread.php?t=88636

i believe that the issue with him should be joined at the level of "why does he care so much about what Christians believe?" see: http://www.theologyweb.com/campus/showpost.php?p=1758937&postcount=46
as you will see in these exchanges he doesn't want to get into the reasons he is so passionate about the issues if they are so obviously false to him.
as you can see, he left in a huff, perhaps for more fertile grounds
http://www.theologyweb.com/campus/showpost.php?p=1758945&postcount=48

i believe that this is a big issue in the deconversion genre. Why do they care, not just care but make it literally their life's work to convince people that they are believing false things. it is this passion that needs to be explained from their worldview that i think is really problematic. the logical thing to do is get on with your life and do interesting things, not look backwards to your old companions and try to pull them along with you into the new truth you have discovered. I found this passion with several brilliant profs and see it in the writings of Dawkins, Dennett and O.Wilson as well. 

how do you explain a passionate evangelical atheism? from a secular viewpoint.


----------



## Bondman (Dec 29, 2006)

Paul manata said:


> Makes atheism bad and theism look good every time he writes. So, his blog is really a debunking atheism blog. He beat you to it.



Couldn't agree more! I just looked at the bit on his motivation for the site. It was so ridiculous I had to humble myself after laughing out loud at it.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 30, 2006)

Well - to give you some background - one of the DC "crew", DagoodS, is a trail lawyer I debated quite often over at IIDB - particularly over Calvinism. Never have had much to do with Loftus, but I have read some of your "debates/discussions" with him, Paul - he is obviously not in your league, but then, who is? 

Anyway, I thought it might interesting to have a counter-point to their team blogging - I don't have the time to constantly respond by myself and I thought it might be of interest to some here.

If not, no worries...

Grace and peace,

JD


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey Paul,yeah,I remember you writing about John "John Boy" Loftus.Didn`t he accuse you of being to mean?


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 30, 2006)

I carried on a short bit of email correspondence with Ed Babinski. Overall, he was a civil fellow. He wrote an interesting book about Fundies "Leaving the Fold".


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 30, 2006)

ok - last try  - anyone interested in team blogging on www.christianskepticism.org?


----------

